
Tensor Tympani Muscle - turdnagel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensor_tympani_muscle
======
ksaj
I used to be able to "rumble" both of them (together or individually) at will.
But a while back I had a mastoidectomy in one side, which resulted in the
removal of that particular muscle, so now I only have one left to rumble.

One of the drawbacks to not having that muscle is that it is far easier for
your ear to "pop" in wind or during air pressure changes, so I find myself
often sniffing to re-equalize the pressure.

